# Economic Impact payment for US SS recipients



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

Good afternoon. I,m being asked if Social Security Payments (Pensions) for U.S. citizens abroad are already in the Get my payment system...After entering correct SS nbr. date of birth and street address you get info doesn,t match our records???. Second day in a row this happens...could it be that info hasn,t been loaded yet? 2018/2019 paper returns filed...would anybody know?? Thanks so much.


----------



## giannisss (May 14, 2018)

check this, may be useful

https://www.ssa.gov/coronavirus/ass...ts-for-social-security-and-ssi-recipients.pdf

it doesnt mention sth different for people with foreign ssa direct deposit.

please inform us if you get the payment


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

as per the info i,m reading, if you live abroad, and have no direct deposit info with the irs, you,ll get a check in the mail to your address abroad. rgds


----------



## 255 (Sep 8, 2018)

crisvic -- There is currently a hold by the IRS on processing paper returns. So if you filed with an extension, your return (and mine) are in a pile waiting for processing. If you use the Information exactly, as listed on your 2018 return -- you might get it through. I just got into the system, a week ago, and now my status says someting to the effect, as "eligible, pay date undetermined, check back later."


----------



## crisvic (Jan 25, 2020)

thanks so much


----------



## Cousin Jack (Feb 6, 2016)

crisvic said:


> Good afternoon. I,m being asked if Social Security Payments (Pensions) for U.S. citizens abroad are already in the Get my payment system...After entering correct SS nbr. date of birth and street address you get info doesn,t match our records???. Second day in a row this happens...could it be that info hasn,t been loaded yet? 2018/2019 paper returns filed...would anybody know?? Thanks so much.


Likewise, have tried three days in a row now and have been using my address info exactly as displayed on 2018 and 2019 tax returns as per the instructions. Wife has the same issue.


----------



## Cousin Jack (Feb 6, 2016)

*Good News*

Good news. 

Today, my wife and I both received our economic checks by mail to our UK address.

They used our 2019 tax return address.


----------

